# Slum population in your city?



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

Whats the percent of people living in Slums or Rundown areas in your city ?

Here in Berlin we have no "real" slums, but a few rundwon areas (Moabit, Neukölln -north ...) in both parts of the city!


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

Im not sure if i can call it a "shanty-town..

but the last _"unplanned neighborhood built like a shantytown consisting of social-outcasts such as homeless people, drug-addicts and mc-gangs"_ in Stockholm was destroyed 1996 to give place for expensive apartments.

"lugnets industriområde" as it was called was built in an industrial area and consisted of very small industry-buildings and wrecked cars and shanty's which homeless people lived in.

but it had no "official" population tho', so im not sure if it counts.

1990's.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Slum? Shantytown?

We don't have those here. We have a couple of rundown areas, but I wouldn't label them slums or shantytowns...the city had major slum clearance and an urban renewal plan decades ago.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen slum: population 0


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Vancouver's slum (ghetto) percentage: 0.000625%
(statcan)


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think Seattle has any. 

Statcan...that sounds like a really quick port-a-potty company.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't think there are any true "slums" in the western world, only areas that aren't as "nice" as the typical standard of "wealth".


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

hudkina said:


> I don't think there are any true "slums" in the western world, only areas that aren't as "nice" as the typical standard of "wealth".


latinamerica has got many ......


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't think Latin America is generally viewed as being a part of the Western World.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

hudkina said:


> I don't think there are any true "slums" in the western world, only areas that aren't as "nice" as the typical standard of "wealth".


At least not in Europe


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

goschio said:


> At least not in Europe


You haven't been to some sketchier parts on the outer fringes of Rome apparently.:nuts:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

urbanfan89 said:


> You haven't been to some sketchier parts on the outer fringes of Rome apparently.:nuts:


No, I haven't. Do people live in slums there or are there just some rundown commieblocks like in most major European cities. Wouldn't call them slums.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

There are quite a few destitute immigrants from North Africa, Sub-Saharan Africa, and Eastern Europe who have nowhere to live and must live secretly.

You can find the same thing if you look hard enough in Madrid, Milan, Marseilles, Naples, etc.

Not to mention that parts of Romania and Russia are out-and-out third world standards.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

.4


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

goschio said:


> At least not in Europe


Portugal has some real slums, but those are very small. They also don't have paved streets etc.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Zwolle, the Netherlands, has no slums. Ofcourse there are some less wealthy neighborhoods, but they absolutely can't be defined as slums. There are a few homeless, but there are shelters for them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Camarate, Portugal (near Lisbon airport)


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

no slums in nicosia,only some neglected areas which i cannot even call them rundown areas.
of course in some villages up in the mountains you may find some houses which are ready to collapse but nobody lives in them


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Tallinn doesn't have slums at it's classical meaning. Homeless people usually live in abandoned houses, but they're scattered around the city. But abandoned houses are slowly being demolished, mainly because this winter 6 homeles people died when they made a fire inside the house to get warm and the house got in fire. We do have shelters, but these are opened only from evening till morning and they're also often full.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Those pics show social disparity in my city, Belo Horizonte, the biggest slum has 43,000 inhabitants:



Maria Theresa said:


> Nem dá para acreditar que é na mesma cidade.
> 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

hudkina said:


> I don't think there are any true "slums" in the western world, only areas that aren't as "nice" as the typical standard of "wealth".


You mean west of the world or west of the US....??


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Most slums (favelas) in Brazil are difficult to redevelop, since they are built on hills. I ain't seen any favela redevelopment plans anywhere.


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

My village have 120 inhabitants. Slum Population 0,00% ...


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Most slums (favelas) in Brazil are difficult to redevelop, since they are built on hills. I ain't seen any favela redevelopment plans anywhere.


Here in my city the mayor and national government are urbanizing favelas and building apartments to replace some of them.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

gabrielbabb said:


> You mean west of the world or west of the US....??


I think he means ''western'' in a socio-economic sense.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Do a little research on what is meant when people say "western" and you'll find the answer to your question.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casablanca has a population of 4 million ( city and all suburbs ) and about 10 % of the population lives in slums


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

It depends what you mean by 'slums'. If you mean illegal/informal housing areas where houses are 'homemade' without official permission and there is no connection to services like electricity, water, no paved roads etc then this does not exist in the UK.

If you mean low income, high unemployment, high crime areas, then all big UK cities have some areas like this, my town doesn't have anything too bad but there are a few districts that are poorer than others.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Madrid has several shanty towns (real ones not just slums), just google Madrid and shanty and you'll get lots of hits.

In the US there are several shanty towns all over the country, in Los Angeles there is a tent city with tens of thousands living there, manyo f them normal people IE not drug addicts or ilegal immigrants or typical trailer park trash.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

There are no slums in Honolulu or in the state of Hawaii, yes they are homeless but no slums.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

I think the word "slum " is a definination of where you are life!are you living in the southern hemisphere so slums are real Slums, but are you living in europe, russia or USA , canada so "slums" are often rundown ,rowhouses or rundown commiblock areas (specially in eastern europe or France ) . 

Interesting here is the UN -Habitat Report from 2003 called "the challenge of slums" . 

Terms for Slums are favelas in brazil, ciudades populares in mexico or ghettos and hoods in US ......


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nothing in Toronto would fall into that category.


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

Apart from some settlements in the desert (which probably wouldn't even be considered slums), i don't think any type of slum exists in all of Australia. There are small low income areas but apart from that there isn't really anything close to a slum.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Azia said:


> Terms for Slums are favelas in brazil, ciudades populares in mexico or ghettos and hoods in US ......


Ghettos or "hoods" in the US are not slums or shantytowns in any global viewpoint.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

hudkina said:


> Do a little research on what is meant when people say "western" and you'll find the answer to your question.


As already stated it's socio-economic / cutural


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Nothing in Toronto would fall into that category.


Up until a few years ago there was that sizable "tent-city", which could certainly have been classified as a slum.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Paris got rid of it's large slums in the 70's.

Today you have micro-slums next to big roads or railways and you also have roma camps who can be called like that as well, they get expelled from one municipality to the other and are given shit lands to settle.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

If as a slum you mean shanties we have a few yet in the surroundings of my town in two small settlements.



















Only a couple of gipsy families living there. They don't want to work nor to pay taxes so they built this kind of shanties out of the city. They know the City Council will give them free appartments FOR FREE to erase this situation, so they have no intention of getting a legal job.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

There are no slums in Germany.


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

we have a small area (a few blocks x a few blocks) called the Downtown Eastside which is pretty bad. don't know how it would stack up against a real slum, but it's a cesspool of disease, drug addiction, homelessness, unemployment, and crime. although most of the infrastructure down there is fine.
it only accounts for a very small part of the city, and even smaller percentage of the population.










couldn't find many good pictures.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

A whole bunch of Mumbai is covered in slums.
Very sad, really.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

here in orlando we have west orlando that dirty and gettho and we have very few isolated slums area in rural part of orlando with familes living there


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

canucker16 said:


> we have a small area (a few blocks x a few blocks) called the Downtown Eastside which is pretty bad. don't know how it would stack up against a real slum, but it's a cesspool of disease, drug addiction, homelessness, unemployment, and crime. although most of the infrastructure down there is fine.
> it only accounts for a very small part of the city, and even smaller percentage of the population.
> 
> 
> ...


i've read alot about this area..

is the people who hang out there usually from around the area, or is it an "decent" neighborhood where the people with problems somehow has gathered?
i mean, is the income, unemployment and all that way under average?


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

Obscene said:


> i've read alot about this area..
> 
> is the people who hang out there usually from around the area, or is it an "decent" neighborhood where the people with problems somehow has gathered?
> i mean, is the income, unemployment and all that way under average?


i'm not an expert on the area, but i'll answer your question to the best of my knowledge which comes from living in this city (i actually don't live too far from there!)

i'm really not sure about the demographics of the area, i know there are residential areas to the east and downtown vancouver to the west. the main corrider along hastings street stretches probably 6 blocks and is just littered with people, it;s just some boarded up buildings, vacant lots, some corner stores, a bank, an army & navy department store, crack hotels, stuff like that. every block you move further from the epicenter of this stretch it gets less dirty, less depressing, and less scary every block you go. i would say it's pretty concentrated, like the ghetto only stretches a couple blocks.
it's a really dirty, sad, depressing little area though. and potentially dangerous. although, i would assume there's a lot more dangerous areas for me (a white female) to be in in the US for example.
i've walked along that strip on a few occasions (once at night) and i've never gotten shit (not AS bad as it looks). although always been with friends. never really felt overly scared or threatened. although it's obviously not the safest place to be hanging around.
the people down there are every ethnicity, with a MUCH GREATER percentage of natives than the general population and a lot of people down there have mental handicaps. everyone that lines that strip is an addict, some have buggies with their worldly possessions in them, some are trying to sell drugs, some are trying to score drugs, some are trying to sell stuff that they've got lined up on the sidewalk (stolen stuff of course), while others are merely walking zombies, in their cracked out states. apparently HIV and hepatitis are rampant (due to the conditions down there and obviously sharing needles and such) and are worse than some third world countries. (can't back that up with a link right now, but it's definitely been advertised in the media before)
a lot of the people down there are transplants from otehr parts of the province and country as the drugs are easy to comy by and cheap, and vancouver also has the mildest climate in canada, so instead of sleeping in a doorway in winnepeg at -20 degrees, you could be slumming it in vancouver at 5 degrees in the winter

that's just kind of some basic facts as i'm not an expert on the area and dont' want to propagate anything that's not true or a conservative estimate.

hope that gave you a little bit of insight into the area. if i find any better pics i'll post them.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

hudkina said:


> I don't think Latin America is generally viewed as being a part of the Western World.


Please define what is "western world" for you and then i tell you if we are part of not... :nuts:

In Buenos Aires and the whole metro area the people living in "slums" (we call them "villas") is around a 5% of the total population...

In my city Rosario is probably around a 7% or 8% of the population...











^^ That is the "villa 31", the most famous/infamous in the country and probably the biggest one...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We have poorer areas, and very working class areas, but no slums in Toronto.


----------



## ManRegio (Jul 6, 2005)

I understand slums as areas were people live in houses made by wood and metal plate, with no basic services such as water, electricity, etc. And with no road surface. 
In my city Monterrey, México, fortunately this is rare. There are few slums but in the periphery of the city, and generally there are very small, not even a block. According to a marginalization index made by CONAPO, which is an organization who makes population studies in Mexico. Monterrey has less than 1% people living in high marginalization which is the people that might live in slums. Unfortunately this could not be true for all the country because Monterrey is the best ranked in this area. So people living in slums are not more than 1% of total population of the city, no more than 37,000 people, considering that the city has a population of 3.7 million. 

High Marginalization in Mexico is understood as people living in very poor conditions who can only accomplish their feeding needs, that's why they live in slums.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

This is Madrid apparently:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/laloyd/89891956/

Milan










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrgniqq/870109476/sizes/l/

Paris










http://www.flickr.com/photos/leyaya/121985673/


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Caracas, The Informal City (9.33 of 50 min) *



".... 
The first in depth documentary to tell the inside story of the new informal urban developments, this groundbreaking film explores our changing world -- the great debate over globalization, architecture and the future of our society.


"This is not a mountain full of houses, it is a house as big as a mountain."

In Caracas, the most dangerous megacity on the South-American continent, petrol is cheaper than water, yet the rich spend billions of dollars on private security only to end up behind their own barbed wire fences.

Over the last decennia, like a magnet gone mad, Venezuela's capital has drawn in millions of migrants. Now more than four out of its six million inhabitants live in self build constructions in the informal conditions of the barrios where only the laws of the strong rule.

Caracas: The Informal City is a portrait of a city that is rapidly becoming the prototype for the exploding urbanization witnessed on especially the African and South-American continents. Here a completely new socio-political and architectonic reality has been developing.

Shot in the Spring of 2007 on location in the barrios of Caracas, the slums where Comandante Chavez has his powerbase, the film provides a unique perspective on the practice of the informal city. Caracas based architects Alfredo Brillembourg and Hubert Klumpner, founders of the Urban Think Tank.
When the concept of the city is disintegrating, as Rem Koolhaas warns us, it is up to the architect to come up with an answer. That is exactly what Brillembourg and Klumpner are after; for them the practice of the barrios directs us to the architecture's only possible future: a renewed commitment with the potential of a city build by its inhabitants. ...."










An example of a Caracas´ low income neighborhood - "Barrio 23 de Enero"


----------



## zukawi (Mar 25, 2008)

*slum in semarang*

oh.... slum in semarang city :
bandar harjo
near harbour


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

None in Zürich.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

edit


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

as for year 2000, 6% of people in Mexico city live in those conditions


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

_UberGerard_ said:


> as for year 2000, 6% of people in Mexico city live in those conditions


that information is not acurated, half of the metropilitan area of mexico city is mostly ocupated by slums and the number of people living in those conditions is higher than "6%".

and for mexican standards only 30% of people live in first class. the rest are slums.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Ian said:


> ^^ That is the "villa 31", the most famous/infamous in the country and probably the biggest one...


Does Buenos Aires have any other slums?


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

In my little town:0.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> Does Buenos Aires have any other slums?


yes, but i'm not from there so i don't know where exacly the others are...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Does Beijing,Vancouver, London, or Sochi have any slum areas?


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

There aren't any slums in SF in the sense of shantytowns or anything, but there are neighborhoods with a lot of poor people and high crime rates. There's also public housing, which has over 30,000 residents. Much of it is in a horrible state of disrepair, so much so that if the San Francisco Public Housing Authority were a landlord, it would have been fined untold amounts of money and thrown in jail long ago.


----------



## garriochio (Nov 12, 2006)

100% ppl in Warsaw live in slums


----------



## lena5538 (Mar 20, 2008)

its not too much here in minsk but there are still some parts full with slum...


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

garriochio said:


> 100% ppl in Warsaw live in slums


that is impossible even in the worst nations it is never 100 % no city in the world is 100 % slums


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

hudkina said:


> I don't think Latin America is generally viewed as being a part of the Western World.


before you make comments like that , make sure u read a bookhno:


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

bisco_ale said:


> before you make comments like that , make sure u read a bookhno:


exactly which book are you talking about? just "a book"? will any book do it?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thankfully we don't have slums.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Population of Boston in slums: 0

Population of Boston in ghettos and poor areas (under $15,000 GDP per capita): 500,000 (10% of metro area) Pretty much almost all of Lawrence, parts of Chelsea and Somerville, and in the City of Boston itself, Dorchester and Jamaica Plain. Most of these places don't look as bad as ghettos in other parts of the country though, they look middle class but there's high crime (not in Lawrence and Somerville though) and the occasional abandoned home.


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

Obscene said:


> exactly which book are you talking about? just "a book"? will any book do it?


for you would be a grammar book.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

slum population in orlando metro is 4000 !!! yes we got them here !!!


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

bisco_ale said:


> for you would be a grammar book.


for me would be a grammar book, eh?
ok im gonna make to sure to read "A BOOK", i've heard alot of good things about it..

im not sure how that would help hudkina's geography-skills tho'.. you have'nt yet told him the name of the book you were talking about..


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Many areas in Birmingham (UK) with a diffrent culture in it are not very nice areas, im not sure why as the goverment is happy to let immagrants into the country however the state that some of them live in is dissgusting, and I feel that the goverment is seriously neglecting these areas.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

hudkina said:


> I don't think Latin America is generally viewed as being a part of the Western World.





hudkina said:


> Do a little research on what is meant when people say "western" and you'll find the answer to your question.


this just shows how little you know about latin america or the extent of the "western" world :bash:.
perhaps instead of telling latin americans to do some research you should do some yourself (you can even do it on SSC, try visiting latinscrapers kay.


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

Of course Latin America is considered "western," the major influences and most of the people come from the continent of Europe.


----------



## kurklk (Dec 22, 2004)

I think the word slum shouldnt Just mean a shanty town like what we see in Brazin or India. I think slum should mean people's last resort for housing. There are areas here in the Bay area where no same man would ever live. crime, disease, drugs, gangs, entire families of 4 or 5 living in one bedroom apts, disrepair etc etc etc. Of course being in the west they are 1 million times better then the real slums of India/Brazil however like the slum dwellers of Mumbai and Rio these people have no way out. They cannot afford to get out of the place they live even if it is to a better place for the same price.

They are not where they live cause They liked it there and moved there they are there because they have no alternatives.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> that is impossible even in the worst nations it is never 100 % no city in the world is 100 % slums


garriochio have some serious drug problems so feel sorry and don't listen to him :yes:


----------



## Patrick-RJ (Apr 24, 2007)

Iggui said:


> this just shows how little you know about latin america or the extent of the "western" world :bash:.
> perhaps instead of telling latin americans to do some research you should do some yourself (you can even do it on SSC, try visiting latinscrapers kay.


:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We have areas that are run down but no real slums. I was walking my dogs past these houses the other day, and thought about this thread. The street itself is not that bad, but these rental houses are disgraceful and neglected, with garbage piled in the front.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Iggui said:


> this just shows how little you know about latin america or the extent of the "western" world :bash:.
> perhaps instead of telling latin americans to do some research you should do some yourself (you can even do it on SSC, try visiting latinscrapers kay.


Usually the term ''western countries'' refers to the ''cultures and peoples of Europe, North America, Australia, and New Zealand.'' Generally ''the west'' is a socio-economic-cultural definition.
South America is a borderline region in the respect as the continent is made up of third world and developing nations thus not really fitting into the mainstream definition of ''western''.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Obscene said:


> for me would be a grammar book, eh?
> ok im gonna make to sure to read "A BOOK", i've heard alot of good things about it..
> 
> im not sure how that would help hudkina's geography-skills tho'.. you have'nt yet told him the name of the book you were talking about..


:lol:

There are far too many incredibly poor parts of South America for any nation there to be considered "The West".

"The West" is pretty much Western Europe, North America, NZ, Australia....


----------



## Patrick-RJ (Apr 24, 2007)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Usually the term ''western countries'' refers to the ''cultures and peoples of Europe, North America, Australia, and New Zealand.'' Generally ''the west'' is a socio-economic-cultural definition.
> South America is a borderline region in the respect as the continent is made up of third world and developing nations thus not really fitting into the mainstream definition of ''western''.


:lol:
If my country is neither a "western country" nor an "eastern country", what the fXXX is my country??? :nuts:

You should know better about other parts of the world. If the differentiation is cultural, Latin America, like EUA, was colonized by Europe. If the differentiation is economic, Japan should be considered a western country.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Metro Manila, Philippines: 2.7Million (out of 12Million) in 2010...

and I'm glad now it's decreasing. 

*Urban poor: Aquino OKd ‘on-site, in-city’ housing*



> how many exactly really need to be relocated?
> 
> The Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH) 2012 flood control master plan for Metro Manila and outlying provinces will result in the displacement of more than 735,000 people, mostly illegal settlers


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

According Brazilian 2011 census, 3,8% of my city population lives in slums(but 90% has electicty and clean water)


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, so there are no poverty and slums all around the world, nice


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Given that Chicago gets extremely cold for around 4 months of the year and the general level of development for the population - we don't have anything like "slums".

There are certainly large swaths of the city proper to the south and west though that are quite impoverished. Most of these areas are fairly violent as well, which drives people to leave them if possible. 

Opposed to most slums of the world, the impoverished areas here are also the lowest density areas. They were once dense busy neighborhoods, but buildings have been torn down and there are fairly few people left with lots of holes in development. They're all served by telephone, sewer, electricity, gas, city services, transit, street cleaning though. They're just run down.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

This is about as bad as it gets in Minneapolis, we don't really have slums or ghettos:


mplsfeb201118 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjan2011143 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjan2011145 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjan2011146 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

manuelmonge said:


> wow, so there are no poverty and slums all around the world, nice


??? 

There are 6 pages full of cities all around the world with both photo/data showing their slums. Of course, there are many cities with no slums which is far from being a surprise. What's the point of this post of yours anyway?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

There is one very small slum in Figueira whose inhabitants have mostly left over the past couple of years.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

xrtn2 said:


> According Brazilian 2011 census, 3,8% of my city population lives in slums(but 90% has electicty and clean water)


It is also the same in Manila. Most people living in slum areas do have electricity (I guess for free) and they have necessary appliances, home theatre, airconditioner, PC etc...

I think the porblem of Manila (or in the Philippines) is the lack of drive of government to put up public housing for Filipinos. there is no option to call as "in between". If you're high-earner, then you can buy a condo (in City Center) or house and lot (in an outskirt area) which is bloody expensive. If you're an average to low earner, either you rent in an old apartment or settle in a slum area which is way way cheaper.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

One thing I'm wondering: reading about Turkish cities like Istanbul and Ankara, I suppose they must be full of slums (gecekondus), half of the population should live there. But I recently visited both, and I didn't see any slum! What happened, they have all been cleaned up?


----------



## Rascar (Mar 13, 2012)

Somnifor said:


> This is about as bad as it gets in Minneapolis, we don't really have slums or ghettos:
> 
> 
> 
> THE HORROR!:gaah:


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

wc eend said:


> One thing I'm wondering: reading about Turkish cities like Istanbul and Ankara, I suppose they must be full of slums (gecekondus), half of the population should live there. But I recently visited both, and I didn't see any slum! What happened, they have all been cleaned up?


Gecekondu is a term that is being used for illegal construction. An apartment of 10 floors is also a gecekondu, it doesn't need to be a single floor wrecked building. But mostly these buildings are not of high quality and are not earthquake resistant.

For instance, Fikirtepe is a gecekondu neighbourhood on the asian side of Istanbul. The buildings are being demolished in the whole neighborhood and are being replaced by modern earthquake resistant buildings.



















The blocks, now free of old gecekondu buildings have been purchased by different construction companies and they are realizing their projects on these plots now. 









Different projects on different plots.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Slums in Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Slums? I'm not sure we have any. Poor here tends to mean unable to afford a second car and a mortgage, rather than actually struggling to feed yourself.
The closest would be this sort of old crappy fibro housing you find in poorer areas.


Fibro by frontdrive34, on Flickr


Nanna needs a garden. by frontdrive34, on Flickr

Or these townhouses in Mt Druitt:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melbournebowlerhat/6464420417/

Or these housing commission flats in The Rocks:

Sirius Apartments - Sydney by flickrgmacd, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

no slum here in Munich


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

None lol


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Slums in Stockholm, Sweden


Slum?

more like two random shacks built by eastern european immigrants that gets cleared within one week


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

There are poor people everywhere, and food banks in every city. No city is without poverty no matter how we would like to pretend there isn't.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

In Canada there aren't really slums, poor people cant just pick a hillside and start making their own home with scraps as they do in countries like Brazil. It's too regulated here, if someone is dirt poor and has nobody to help them out, they'll be homeless. Given a choice of the two, I'd probably choose a slum.

I'm not sure how much money people on welfare get in Canada, but it doesn't seem to be enough given the amount of homeless people, although many are on drugs or mentally ill. It would probably be difficult for someone like that to even apply properly. I guess people have the option of homeless shelters too, but I always hear bad things about them


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

009 said:


> In Canada there aren't really slums, poor people cant just pick a hillside and start making their own home with scraps as they do in countries like Brazil. It's too regulated here, if someone is dirt poor and has nobody to help them out, they'll be homeless. Given a choice of the two, I'd probably choose a slum.
> 
> I'm not sure how much money people on welfare get in Canada, but it doesn't seem to be enough given the amount of homeless people, although many are on drugs or mentally ill. It would probably be difficult for someone like that to even apply properly. I guess people have the option of homeless shelters too, but I always hear bad things about them


I assume Canada is much like Australia, where we have rent assistance, public housing and various welfare means. In such a country, the homeless are in such a situation due to mental illness. 
If you're just poor, you can get help. If you have a mental illness, you may well decide to refuse help, or be unaware of it.

Regardless, people are quite generous to the homeless. There is a guy sitting on the busy corner of Market Street and George Street in Sydney. He claims to earn $50k a year from peoples donations.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mornnb said:


> I assume Canada is much like Australia, where we have rent assistance, public housing and various welfare means. In such a country, the homeless are in such a situation due to mental illness.
> If you're just poor, you can get help. If you have a mental illness, you may well decide to refuse help, or be unaware of it.
> 
> Regardless, people are quite generous to the homeless. There is a guy sitting on the busy corner of Market Street and George Street in Sydney. He claims to earn $50k a year from peoples donations.


I think I'd much rather be homeless in Australia than Canada. I hate cold weather, I can't imagine having to spend a winter outside in Canada

Even with a home, I haven't spent a winter in Canada for about 5 years lol


----------

